# Maternity Leave



## Abbycat56 (Jul 21, 2021)

So I am going to have a baby at the end of September and i can not get a straight answer and my leave eligibility. I know I will get STD for 6 weeks at 100% pay. What i cant figure out for sure is the 4 week parental leave and FMLA for taking care of a newborn. I started October 10th of 2020 which is about two weeks after my due date. To qualify for the 4 weeks paid leave I have to be working there for one year. Since i will likely give birth before my full year, im not sure if i will end up qualifying for the 4 week pay. While im on my 6 week leave i will hit my 1 year mark. Does anyone know if i will be able to apply for the 4 week leave at that point? I called reed group 2 times and one person said i could and one person did not know. I talked to HR and they said i have to deliver after my one year mark. Also, for time FMLA allows for unpaid time for delivering a baby will I qualify for that? Same situation since I will deliver before a year. If i do qualify for FMLA to bond with the baby, am i able to use vacation hours to get paid during my time off? Again, I have asked HR and Reed Group and no one can give me an answer. Posting to see fi anyone has been in a similar situation.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 21, 2021)

yes, you can use vacation hours up average hours weekly.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 21, 2021)

When you get an answer, preferably from Reed Group, ask them to send you an information verification/clarification/confirmation email so you have it in writing.


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 21, 2021)

Most likely the birth has to be after your 1 year mark to get the parental time off paid.  Othwise you are still eligible for 4 weeks parental, its just unpaid.  At least that’s been my experience with any other benefit, it’s what you qualify for when It happens. Double check with Reed though.


----------

